# Home made bio filter question.



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

a few years back, I remember someone posting some info about a home made bio filter. I need to enlarge mine as I'm increasing the pump size but I really don't want to shell out upwards of $400.00 for one retail.

Anyone out there done this or have a link to one?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markperr on 05 Sep 2012 11:14 AM 
a few years back, I remember someone posting some info about a home made bio filter. I need to enlarge mine as I'm increasing the pump size but I really don't want to shell out upwards of $400.00 for one retail.

Anyone out there done this or have a link to one?



Mark - I put in a completely biological filter composed of 1000 pounds of lava rock and lots of plants. It has been operating for 9 years and has never been cleaned. The fish and plants are very happy.

Details are here:

Link to pond & filter 

dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I copied mine from how Marty COzad did his. Used a UV protected heavy tote, a tub and some lava rock. Later on I went to 'bio-ball's in 3 sacks, so I could pull them out easy to hose off. I also eliminated the pipe with the holes in it, since the discharge through my UV filter went down to the bottom anyway.








I later eliminated the A/C filter piece.








I had it set up to test in this shot.








The outlet is into a small pond on the waterfall. Plants have since grown up around it. The pond still gets murky at times, maybe I should go back to lava rock!


----------

